# Adding Family Members & Education History (EOI - Skillselect)



## fslbasit (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all !

I am into submitting EOI for GSM 189 & 190 (Offshore). I am facing huge confusion because of two questions, can anyone help me on these, it would help a great deal, thanks in advance !

*1.(a) * Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
*1.(b) *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

Background Explanation: I am married with my wife as my only dependent. I want to include her in my application with the condition that *she will join me later while I'd be in Australia* (I want to do this as to go there alone first, get employed, settled and then call her to stay with me. As all this could take lots of month so trying to be safe on the financial side). 

I never reached how exactly should I answer to above two questions, either YES to both, YES to 1(a) and NO to 1(b), or NO to both.

*2. * Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? 

Background Explanation: Should we enter our *secondary school *(matriculation or 10th) and *higher secondary school *(intermediate or 12th) education details also alongside tertiary education ?

Please help, thanks.


----------



## fslbasit (Apr 26, 2013)

please reply .... thanks !


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Usually they ask education covering ten years. 
If I were you I would read the information booklets provided at the DIAC website to fill the form or know details about each of the questions asked.
In this case, you need to say NO.

Your plan is good but whatever the case once you are given the visa, there is a first entry deadline mentioned on the visa. You (and any other dependents) need to enter Australia before that, and then can leave when ever you want. 
Most people bring their family for a week or less then send them back, find job then bring them back.

So you just need to worry about the initial entry.

All the best


----------



## fslbasit (Apr 26, 2013)

F1-CUF said:


> Usually they ask education covering ten years.
> If I were you I would read the information booklets provided at the DIAC website to fill the form or know details about each of the questions asked.
> In this case, you need to say NO.
> 
> ...


First of all thanks alot for your response. I have read booklets quite thoroughly, but in EOI it is not explained well which education levels we should mention. If I mention 10th & 12th classes, they could only come under (non-AQF accreditation) option, which makes me think if it is correct or not. 

Secondly, saying NO will entirely exclude my wife to become part of my application, right? Actually in July-2012 prior rules, there was two questions in visa application, 1) how many people are included in this application (including urself), 2) will ur partner migrate with u (if not, explain if she would join u later). So now they have asked that question in EOI, but with some different wording. Confusion remains


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , 

I have B.E in Computer Science and Engg. and M.S in Biomedical Engg. 
ACS assessed my Bachelor's in CSE as equivalent to AQF - Major in computing. 

Now I have a question while filing EOI. 
Should I include MS details also in EOI or not?
If I include MS will I still be getting 15 pts for my Bachelor's degree or only 10 points since it was not assessed by ACS?? 

Pls suggest.


----------

